# Wildcat 4-21-2014



## Bostonian (Apr 21, 2014)

*Date(s) Skied:  *4/21/2014

*Resort or Ski Area: *Wildcat  

*Conditions: *Soft Spring Snow

*Trip Report:   *What a fund day meeting up with everyone!  I certainly have a lot of off season conditioning work to do in order to get myself skiing better!  I intend to keep up with everyone next season, but what a beautiful day to close out the season. I pretty much skied everything open, other than the bumped up trails... (Tomcat I think?), I was glad to get one more day in.  I must say, that I didn't have very stable legs and was skidding more than anything.  But it was well worth it.  For me the runs of the day were off Upper Catapult, which had very soft corn snow.  After 2 hours, my legs were toast.  But I still managed to get 14k in vertical in and of course a few beers too.

Here are some photos:

Looking up Alley Cat:






Upper Catapult:





Not sure exactly where:





Bobcat:





The view from the top:


----------



## Angus (Apr 21, 2014)

do they last to next weekend?

and not sure about your prior late season experience at Wildcat but looking at webcam, there seems to be lots of snow on mountain relative to the # of trails open...did they drop ropes as snow softened through day?


----------



## JDMRoma (Apr 21, 2014)

great pics and TR, Looks like pretty decent coverage too !
Must have been a nice day !!


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 21, 2014)

Angus said:


> do they last to next weekend?
> 
> and not sure about your prior late season experience at Wildcat but looking at webcam, there seems to be lots of snow on mountain relative to the # of trails open...did they drop ropes as snow softened through day?



Didn't open anything else up.  Truthfully, all non-snowmaking trails were toast.  Coverage was darn good on what was open except for a few choke points.

They said they were going to wait and see for next weekend.  If they open, it would be off the Tomcat lift with Lower Polecat and Lynx as well as the traverse over to the Bobcat lift trails, most of which has great coverage.   Upper Polecat will be done after tomorrow and there were some areas of upper Catapult that won't last too much longer, so it wouldn't make much since to run the summit lift.

Great meeting you Bostonian!  Awesome day up at the Cat.


----------



## jack97 (Apr 21, 2014)

I was there yesterday. Got up the trails around 9:30 and it was still icy. Had to wait around lunch before things soften up. Once they did, it was sweet. 

Given the coverage, I think it's a tossed up if they can make this weekend


----------



## Edd (Apr 21, 2014)

Pleasure to meet you Bostonian! Really awesome day at the Cat!  A few of us tried Mishka's homemade skis and they were fun as hell.  So glad I nabbed a good spring day up there. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## dmw (Apr 21, 2014)

Awesome day indeed.


----------



## snoseek (Apr 21, 2014)

Good skiing with you all. Perfect spring day, I love Wildcat and am glad I got the opportunity to ski it this spring.

Yeah, Mishka's skis are ridiculously fun, I want.

Man I'm beat....


----------



## abc (Apr 22, 2014)

Was there Sunday. Great weather and good skiing. 

That funky bump run I believe was Alley Cat.


----------



## Bostonian (Apr 22, 2014)

Likewise it was a lot of fun meeting up with you guys.  DMW, Ed and Sno were very cool - Mishka, sorry I didn't get to see you.  THere is always next season.  My legs are still toast!  I plan on starting to running tomorrow!


----------



## jack97 (Apr 22, 2014)

abc said:


> Was there Sunday. Great weather and good skiing.
> 
> That funky bump run I believe was Alley Cat.



I saw Alley Cat and wanted to try it but it seem to have spotty coverage. Once things soften up, I was staying on Tomcat Schuss, upper section had some trash lines, Mid section on down some nice lines formed up.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 22, 2014)

jack97 said:


> I saw Alley Cat and wanted to try it but it seem to have spotty coverage. Once things soften up, I was staying on Tomcat Schuss, upper section had some trash lines, Mid section on down some nice lines formed up.



Coverage on alley cat was actually better than that on Tomcat IMO.  Much less dirt in the troughs.


----------



## skifree (Apr 22, 2014)

dmw said:


> Awesome day indeed.View attachment 12435


this looks fun!!!!!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm losing it. Which trail is that?


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 22, 2014)

Black Cat or Alley Cat........I think the former though


----------



## mishka (Apr 22, 2014)

It was a great day. I can barely walk today


----------



## jack97 (Apr 22, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Black Cat or Alley Cat........I think the former though



yeah, its Black Cat, right next to the high speed quad. 

On Sunday, both Tomcat Schuss and Black Cat had the same coverage. I think Tomcat Schuss got more traffic b/c the of the sweet lines. I started on the bumps around 10:30 and they were all white and frozen ( I have to remind myself to stop doing that). I skied till 3:00 pm, those bumps got dirt troughs and brown all over.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 22, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Black Cat or Alley Cat........I think the former though



Not bad coverage on the old Gondy line. It's been a few years since I've skied it.


----------

